# During menstrual flow



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

I am curious what other couples here do for sex during her menstrual flow. Do you still have regular penetration? Does she give you oral instead? Do you have anal sex instead? Please share.

I am curious because we used to still have regular penetration during her menstrual flow, however after the birth of our child almost 2 years ago, for some reason she no longer wishes sex during her menstrual flow when it is bad for about 3-4 days. It was messy, I know that, but I don't mind as long as something is put underneath not to stain the satin sheets.

I have asked a few times for oral sex and for me to finish in her mouth, but she isn't too hot on the idea unfortunately and only sometimes very reluctantly does it. She hasn't done that once in the past 6 months.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband doesn't like to see blood! 

So he won't go near there when I have my period. And he likes to enjoy his break. 

He gets blowjobs daily, but I think he gets longer blowjobs when I have my period. My blowjobs are always a tease, I can make him horny, but I can't make him cum. When he wants to cum during my period days, he has to use his own hand, I like the show!  Watching him masturbate in front of me, yeah, a great scene!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My stbx-wife and I would only rarely have sex in the shower during her period. Other than that, it was a dry week. She never did oral on me, and anal was never an option.

My current GF and I started with oral on me during her period, and now the only thing off the menu is oral on her. She's still very sensitive about the mess, but her increased arousal during that time overrides that, I think.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

We used to just skip those 4 days (my period is short) but now I'm doing bj's instead. I like sex during my period. We've only done that a few times and it was really amazing.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Before my hysterectomy we used to just do it in the shower  

of course, there was a year where I was bleeding for 3 weeks out of the month due to a large uterine fibroid so shower sex was getting old so we just put an old towel on the bed...worked just fine


oh, i found that vigorous sex REALLY helps with cramps


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ben said:


> I am curious what other couples here do for sex during her menstrual flow. Do you still have regular penetration? Does she give you oral instead? Do you have anal sex instead? Please share.



We never used to do it during that time, then when I hit my sexual peak, I felt like I was going to die if I didn't have sex almost every day, but I restrained myself during the gusher days (usually only about 2) and always give him a complete finish in the mouth BJ during that time. 

Then when it is lighter, we go at it, we use a towel and I wont let him look, I clean him up after. 

We are taking a 3 day vacation real soon, it is due on the date we leave. I hate this. If it is gusher days, I have a feeling we are going to do it anyway. A Red towel is packed. Got to at least have one session on vacation or it just wouldn't be right !


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a condom during period.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> I use a condom during period.


?? Don't understand that one. Stops you getting bloody is all I can see. Still - each to their own.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Exactly. I hate blood. So the condom helps w/ that.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> He gets blowjobs daily


I am still in awe of this every time I see you mention it.

The gates are pretty much closed during that time; I've tried it before and it's not really to my liking.


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> My husband doesn't like to see blood!
> 
> So he won't go near there when I have my period. And he likes to enjoy his break.
> 
> He gets blowjobs daily, but I think he gets longer blowjobs when I have my period. My blowjobs are always a tease, I can make him horny, but I can't make him cum. When he wants to cum during my period days, he has to use his own hand, I like the show!  Watching him masturbate in front of me, yeah, a great scene!


Blow jobs daily huh? Lucky guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My husband is grossed out by blood, so we don't do anything except above the waist stuff with me and blow jobs for him.


----------



## orangyred (May 6, 2011)

we have done it during my menstrual, but he doesn't like it much then. he thinks it's too slippery and he doesn't get as much "grip" as he'd like. so it doesn't feel as good for him. I don't really care, I have to get my O from him differently anyway.


----------



## Frustrated4Fifteen (Apr 20, 2011)

No changes for us if she's on her period. A towel laid down if it's a heavy flow day, but that's pretty much it.
Blood isn't a big deal for either of us.


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

Gee, this thread makes me want to ask how long can anyone go without sex when you still have to do it during menstruation. Maybe that's why I got cheated on.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

mswren7 said:


> Gee, this thread makes me want to ask how long can anyone go without sex when you still have to do it during menstruation. Maybe that's why I got cheated on.


I don't consider it a "have to do it" ..I consider it as a want or desire. You didn't get cheated on because you didn't do it during your period. Any man who uses that as a reason is a total *********.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to try it during to see how it felt, DH I don't think would like it. I blow him and swallow till we can do it again.


----------

